# craftsman air compressor will not shut off



## detailz (Jan 26, 2006)

I have a 30 gallon crasftsman air compressor that will not shut off. It continually runs even at the lowest air pressure setting. Is it possible this is an easy fix or do I need to take it to the dump?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

just a guess, maybe a air leak, not in the tank, but a fitting, and it won't get up to pressure, so it won't cut off when it reaches its top psi shutoff, or it does fill up, but just keeps going?


----------



## detailz (Jan 26, 2006)

*there's no leak*

When I turn it off manually it holds the air. I was hopoing the problem was some sort of switch.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah it could be a switch, usually its a switch of some sort, that cuts it off, when it reaches its max psi


----------



## albert (Jan 15, 2006)

try chasing the ground switch


----------

